# Older puppy wanted



## River120 (Apr 7, 2014)

Is it possible to find older puppies or adult dogs for sale in this breed? I'm willing to travel within the northeast and New England. 

I have always gotten young adult or older dogs and they have all been super companions. Maybe I'm a control freak but I like to at least know the basic personality before taking on a lifetime commitment. I emailed a couple breeders but they have nothing but reservations for upcoming litters available. After being told by a rescue that there is zero chance that a purebred young, healthy GSD would be advertised I decided not to apply. I'm not looking for a trained protection dog or anything, just a nice pet that maybe didn't make it for show or breeding purposes but is crate trained and has some very basic obedience.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

You absolutely can find older dogs from breeders! The only thing is you might be in for a wait. Sometimes when a breeder is looking at prospects to keep from a litter, they'll hold on to a couple dogs to see which one turns into more what they're looking for. Then, once they've made a decision, there's an older pup/adolescent dog that is absolutely wonderful for a pet, or even for sport, but for one reason or another just isn't quality enough to breed.

The other thing you may come across is a dog that was returned to the breeder and looking to be rehomed. It could be that the living situation of the owner changed, they were having some sort of issue with training that they couldn't handle, or it could be a washed out sport/working dog. The reasons a dog could be returned our endless, but just like with getting a rescue from a shelter, they aren't all, "The dog wanted to murder my family," reasons, haha! Like you said, if nothing else, the breeder will have a great sense of the dog's personality, and ideally any issues that you may need to work on.

If I were in your boat, I'd look around the area you're willing to travel for ALL the breeders that fit what I felt was ethical breeding. Talk to them, get to know them and let them get to know you. Let them know you're looking around for an older dog, and what you're willing to work with. Then you have a wide net cast so if a dog DOES wind up needing to be rehomed, you can find out and see if the dog is a right fit.

Just like with a breed specific rescue, though, you might have a long wait. But if you're determined, I don't doubt that you could do it!


----------



## River120 (Apr 7, 2014)

Good advice. I have contacted several breeders but they don't seem interested in setting up metings etc they just want me to send a deposit for a litter. One that is widely recommended on this forum doesn't even have parents of puppies on site. So I'm confused. Should I look at American show breeders? By searching online I have found the backyard people (no health certs or they lie about it) and I have found the big breeders that only have puppies. I seem to be missing the middle ground. Maybe because they don't advertise?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Since you are looking at older pups or young adults you should be able to look at all lines. Hopefully there will be some recommendations. I am not familiar enough with breeders in that area of the country.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I know of a young dog in Vermont who is available for rehoming....and another near Boston. Neither will be good for sport work...one I met and she is very sweet. The other is a great granddaughter of one of my dogs, and thus the info was networked to me.

Lee


----------



## River120 (Apr 7, 2014)

I would be very interested in those dogs. How can I get in touch with the owners? Can you send me a private message?


----------



## TheModestMouse (Sep 13, 2013)

What area (county) do you live in? There should be a few purebreed rescues in your general area. By doing a quick search I found this list of GSD rescues in the New England area. Also the German Shepherd Rescue of New England. 

As you can probably tell, I am a rescue kind of person. However, this proves that you can get access to PBs in your area; they may not all have papers though. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## River120 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the search but I was told by the only rescue local to me that any healthy young dog would be adopted by a volunteer and not advertised. I commend them for being honest and not leaving me hanging and I did make a donation to help with the senior dogs in their program. Modest Mouse is a great band, by the way!


----------

